# Short game, short game & short game.



## Evesdad (Nov 27, 2016)

So over the end of the season most of my game has improved and feeling pretty good, even the driver over the last few rounds. So in preparation for next season I really need to sort my short game out, firstly my putting is pretty poor, after that I need to sharpen up 100 yds and in.

So any books/videos/youtubes that anyone can recommend? A lesson is not an option as I've an expensive holiday to pay for next year, so sort of looking to do it on my own steam if you like.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 27, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Short-Game-Tour-Tested-14-Jun-2007/dp/B011T79IXM/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1480284438&sr=8-17&keywords="Stan+utley"


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 27, 2016)

Cheers MiB I'll check it out.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 28, 2016)

Luke Donald has some good stuff on YouTube. He presents stuff simply and should give you plenty to go and work on... Bunker lessons are very good. I stop by every so often for a quick 'catchup'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris Ryan has some very good videos on youtube for pitching chipping and bunkers. Of course, you could always look at linear method by Gary Smith. Its really helping my short game especially chipping and bunkers


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Luke Donald has some good stuff on YouTube. He presents stuff simply and should give you plenty to go and work on... Bunker lessons are very good. I stop by every so often for a quick 'catchup' 

Click to expand...

Yes these are good.  Its called the Mizuno masterclass.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2016)

Big Phil's bible

[video=youtube;GhzY7TIMnMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhzY7TIMnMU[/video]


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 28, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Yes these are good.  Its called the Mizuno masterclass.
		
Click to expand...

That's the fella's - very good as I remember.

OP, obvious (no offense if you've been there) but also don't forget the 'Tips' section on the GM website as there are lots of excellent short game elements to try out from some very well respected coaches.


----------



## ciel-bleu (Nov 28, 2016)

Another vote for Big Phil's Secrets of The Short Game. "There's a million ways to putt, there's only one way to chip". It definitely did it for me. Before I watched it I would very rarely get up and down. I was all hands and arms and didn't understand the necessity to turn the body towards the target. 
Another plus is that his presentation style is superb, very watchable.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers guys plenty to have a go at.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2016)

Dave Pelz's Short Game Bible is also good - if a pretty heavy read!


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers foxholer, wasn't sure in the pelz one as had heard it was a heavy read and very technical.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

Evesdad said:



			Cheers foxholer, wasn't sure in the pelz one as had heard it was a heavy read and very technical.
		
Click to expand...

It is hard going. Some good stuff in there but a lot to wade through to get to it


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2016)

Rather than watch endless videos, get yourself a short game lesson, a good coach will put you right.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 28, 2016)

As much as I'd love to see someone and get it sorted I just can't stretch to it at the moment. Which is why I've asked on here to save looking through hours of videos etc. And instead asking what has worked for others. I've watched through the phil video which is quite interesting.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2016)

I'd give the pelz bible a miss for the time being.     nail down a few of the techniques from videos.   practice an hour here and there around the short game area.  Take it to the course for a few practice holes dropping multiple balls around the green.  

Trust your work when playing proper rounds.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the Mickleson videos Gary. Going through try using them over the winter.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 2, 2016)

Evesdad said:



			Cheers foxholer, wasn't sure in the pelz one as had heard it was a heavy read and very technical.
		
Click to expand...

There's about 30-40 pages of really good stuff, preceded by about the same amount of preamble about how he came to figure the system out - attempting to convince you that the method is worthwhile!

If you have a decent amount of time to 'groove' his 3 'clock' swings - I found I was too inconsistent with the 7:30 - then it might be good for Pitching from the yardages you establish. But Chipping is a whole different skill imo!

And remember that Yanks often say/mean Pitch for what Brits often call/mean Chip! 

In reality, simply practicing (both!) and finding out what works best *for you* is likely to be of most benefit! It's the part of my game that I regret not being able to work on - as lack of competence costs me several (half a dozen even!) shots a round! Last round, I got up and down more often from (frozen) bunkers than by chipping!


----------



## Region3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If you have a decent amount of time to 'groove' his 3 'clock' swings - *I found I was too inconsistent with the 7:30* - then it might be good for Pitching from the yardages you establish.
		
Click to expand...

Not that I've read the book but I've put some work in on having set lengths for the backswing, and for arms to 7:30 it feels like it's nowhere near far enough to hit a ball.

Strangely though, if I think "club parallel to the ground" it feels much better even though my arms are still only around 7:30


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2016)

I struggle with the 7.30 swing when I tried the Pelz method. I didn't trust it to do the job and also felt it was too short. I'm a rubbish pitcher (well my short game is poor overall) but didn't have any feel for this particular shot with this method


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 4, 2016)

So far I've watched the Phil video and put a bit of practice on it over this week. Felt like it already helped in this weeks round. My chipping has always been pretty sound but noticed they didn't roll out as much yesterday. Wedges in were much better although I did blade the first couple! Biggest area to work on is putting. Awful yesterday, I seem to be able to pick the line but just can't get the pace right. Historically I come up short, sometimes terribly short. I'm now long and short! It frustrated me so much yesterday I may actually book a putting lesson!


----------



## turkish (Dec 5, 2016)

Don't think it's being mentioned but for putting you should have a look at putting drills from Phil Kenyon on youtube


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Turkish I'll have a watch, it seems putting us def the one to save me the most shots at the moment.


----------

